# Can You Overfeed When Weaning?



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

I've just started weaning my daughter and she loves it. I give her an ice-cube worth of veg mixed with some baby rice, and this is after a 6oz bottle; she polishes the lot off and I think if I offerred her more, she'd take it. I didn't think you could really overfeed a baby, I was of the view if they're not hungry, they won't eat, however I was talking to my Health Visitor today and she said you could overfeed a baby when first weaning and to strictly stick to the 1 teaspoon worth of food for a couple of weeks, especially if they're under 6mths.

I'd never heard this before - certainly wasn't told this when weaning Imogen, however Matilda's appetite is huge at this stage compared to Imgoen's so I guess this is why I'm asking. Can I really overfeed by baby?  And what harm am I doing by giving her the amount she's having at the moment? There have been no side effects so far - if anything, it's made her poo's extremely regular - just a shame they're at 7am! 

Many thanks

Claire


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Claire

Hmmm isnt weaning very emotive!!

If after about a week of starting solids and she is coping you can look at increasing. 

Your HV may have been concerned that if you gave too much foods she would drop her milk. She doesnt need to drop her milk until on 3 full meals a day

7am!! same in this house!!

Jxxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette, it's not effected her milk intake at all, so I'm not worried about that.  I'm just so pleased I've a little one who loves her food at the moment...want to make the most of it as I know it won't last.  

Claire
x


----------

